# $22K wether from Friday Night Lights?



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone have a pic of the Mock wether that sold for $22k from the other day? I missed it, I was in Dallas.

GT


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is is sister, but cant find him


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Her ears!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahahaha the ears!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol the things people spend their $$ on lol it's as bad as going into a yearling horse sale and paying those hefty prices for horses that have never stepped foot on a racetrack, except well of course...you can breed the fillies. But what is the gain of 22k for a wether for the buyer? I've always been stumped on this, haha.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> lol the things people spend their $$ on lol it's as bad as going into a yearling horse sale and paying those hefty prices for horses that have never stepped foot on a racetrack, except well of course...you can breed the fillies. But what is the gain of 22k for a wether for the buyer? I've always been stumped on this, haha.


That's what I've wondered! Maybe a wether buck but not a wether himself..


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its like the person who played 14k for a wether, hundreds on high class supplements(ex. 4u2win), and a top of the line goat jocky and the kid didn't even go to auction. No clue why you would do something like that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow she's pretty.  Nope, I didn't see a picture of the wether...


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

http://mocklivestock.com/winners.html


----------

